# does anyone know



## wlamoreemtb (Feb 6, 2008)

i heard if i have a wfr card and urban emt that i can challenge the w-emt course and just take the test does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 6, 2008)

Most agencies have some sort of challenge option. However, they do not make it easy for you to do this. There are reasons why these are separate certs and there is a definite skill set that goes with each. 

The big hurdle is going to be passing your practicals.  You will need to be able to demonstrate the skills to someone able to certify you. On a challenge, we are forbidden to give any hints, instruction or infomation during the testing. We can clarify the language on a test question but nothing other than that. The process of a challenge is saying "I already know this and you can't teach me anything I don't already know" There are very few cases in which this is a statement of fact. 

Why do you want to challenge the test instead of learn the skills in a regular classroom environment?


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Feb 6, 2008)

no i have an emt-b cert and am going for a wilderness first responder and i heard from someone else who has a wilderness emt that if you have urban emt and wilderness first responder that all that has to be done is to request to challange the written test and your fine because there are no new wilderness concerns from wfirst responder to wemt i was just wondering how true that is


----------



## Summit (Feb 15, 2008)

WFR+EMT-B=WEMT just as EMT-B+Wupgrade=WEMT with the organizations I am familiar with... just ask them to send you a new card... ultimately does it really matter? What agency would make a deal out of WFR EMTB vs WEMT?


----------

